# My Satori pheno



## zem (Apr 2, 2016)

Hey there all, a while back, I got several marijuana strains and Satori was on the top of my list, I sprouted several strains and 5 Satori seeds out of 10 seed pack were sprouted, 2 out of 5 were very poor starters and died so i was left with 3, to my bad luck, I got 2 males, sheesh, so i was left with one female, however, it was the best vegging plant out of all, and i am currently flowering her aside other strains. what is bothering me is that its bud growth is not as big as other strains, it does seem to like a lower dose of ferts than the other strains so maybe that is also playing its role in smaller buds, but basically i am wondering what to do, because i intended to make few seeds out of her, but now i am thinking maybe i get a better pheno, but i have many strains that i have no room for another female... My question is: i heard that Satori is very stable, but don't you get some plants that give smaller buds than others? do you think it is worth it that i try another seed for a better pheno? thanks for any advice


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2016)

I wish we could see a pic zem.  Where did you get the seeds, i have never had poor starters of satori. I would grow her out. But you know your situation better then me.


----------



## zem (Apr 3, 2016)

theres a pic Rose, the 2 starters that died might have been my mistake, and the ones that started were superior. everything about it is great except for the size of buds. when you start Satori, do you get females that are much better than others? 

View attachment 20160331_194026.jpg


----------



## stonedagain714 (Apr 6, 2016)

my experience with satori,is they fatten up a lot the last few weeks.how far into flowering are you.


----------



## zem (Apr 6, 2016)

stonedagain714 said:


> my experience with satori,is they fatten up a lot the last few weeks.how far into flowering are you.



i am like 40 days in, still have a month or so, so if what you are saying will happen, it should happen soon... but from your experience with Satori, do you notice a big difference between phenotypes of different Satori seeds?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2016)

I have never had that happen zem, no. weird. She looks pretty and healthy.  She is like 6 weeks in flower? hm... keep us posted, i want to know what happens... She looks very green and healthy... mine lose that lovely green early..


----------



## zem (Apr 6, 2016)

Yeah Rose it might be slightly overfed. that pic was days ago. it is growing but i see both Delahaze and Critical outperforming it. i still have 5 Satori seeds, I think I might just try another female sometime but with all the strains at hand, i don't know where I can fit her. I have started Y-Griega and AfghanKushxYumboldt quite excited about those + Delahaze and my current Satori and my old williams wonder, I think I will start a Satori seed after I harvest this grow. I could not pop a single Trainwreck seed out of 4 seeds, still have one left but I am not hopeful


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 6, 2016)

Those are pretty close to one of my phenos. They start out just kind winding around the stem in a spiral. Then, they fatten up real real nice the last few weeks. 

I am just guessing at this time but I'll bet I get 3 to 4 oz per plant with the cola being almost 2 oz.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Apr 17, 2016)

if i remember correctly,the last 3 or 4 weeks they picked up size.had 1 pheno yielded great,the other pheno yielded good but not as good as the other.only grew 2 packs out(rest were from clone)ive only had the 2 phenos. thats been couple years ago. finally caught his store open,and just started 10 about a week ago.ive never had less than 2 oz  from satori plant,that was on my very 1st grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 17, 2016)

Hey stonedagain.  I also just got a pack of Satori as I found their shop open.  I am starting 5, so you are about 10 days ahead of me (LOL--haven't planted yet).  I often get 4 oz from Satori.  I am sure your tyield will increase as you get to know her better.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Apr 17, 2016)

hemp goddess,that was on my first grow about 5 or 6 years ago,ive done much better since then.buy the way you were the one that helped make the decision to go with satori on my first grow.thanx


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2016)

You are welcome.  I wonder sometimes how many people I have talked into trying Satori...has to be a lot.  It really is my favorite strain.

I think that you will find that she puts on a lot of weight this next month.  I have never found that the lower nute concentrations inhibited growth.  She is just more efficient in nutrient uptake and that is why she doesn't need as much.  She looks beautiful and happy, which is the most important thing.

I don't get much difference in the different Satori plants I have grown over the years--they seem to grow pretty much the same--seems to be a stable plant.  However, I was just reading that environmental differences are responsible for differing phenotypes:

"Two things influence the structural formation of any given cannabis plant: genetics and environment. The plant&#8217;s genetic makeup, also called a genotype, acts as a blueprint for growth: it allows a spectrum of physical possibilities, but it is up to the environment to induce these characteristics. The physical expression of a genotype is referred to as a phenotype, which is simply defined as the traits that the environment pulls out from the plant&#8217;s genetic code. Everything from color, shape, smell, and resin production are affected by the environment."

https://www.leafly.com/news/cannabi...pes-and-phenotypes-what-makes-a-strain-unique


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2016)

Mine were stable.
Bulks up big time at the end.


----------



## zem (Apr 18, 2016)

pcduck said:


> Mine were stable.
> Bulks up big time at the end.



hey duck  they are stable indeed, mine is bulking up a lot and i am in the final 3 weeks. I was worried that it was behind, im no more worried, my Satori pheno is Aok


----------



## stonedagain714 (Apr 29, 2016)

update?


----------



## zem (Apr 29, 2016)

stonedagain714 said:


> update?



It grew beautifully, its potency is terrific I am very pleased with this pheno, I will harvest her any day now


----------



## zem (May 12, 2016)

There is something very special about this plant, it is slow to dry after harvest, taking forever to even consider jarring anytime soon. it's been hanging for over a week in an air passage i even placed a bud in my room behind the fan 3 days ago. the buds are not especially dense and i trimmed all the big fan leaves off.


----------



## bud88 (May 13, 2016)

The Satori phenotype that I have is quite a bit different from what most here have grown but I will echo everyone else's opinion that she does bulk up the last few weeks. I have flowered her 3 times and have averaged around 9 ounces per plant. (2-3 plants in a 4 x4 tent under 1000 watts). I gave a clone to a friend who vegged her a couple of weeks longer and she was rewarded with almost a pound under 1 gavita 750. Like I said my pheno is a bit different than most...My friend actually harvested at 8 weeks(15-20% amber) instead of the recommended 9 weeks. I haven't tried her crop but she says it's amazing!


----------



## zem (Jun 13, 2016)

It seems to me as if Satori did not like the topping, the growth is slower than last time, even though i did top last time but they were vegged for a long time afterwards because it was from seed. for all of you Satori growers, how did she respond to topping? did it take longer than other strains to grow after topping? the Y Griega is taking over the space and the 2 Satori are much smaller than last run, they are obviously taking longer to grow back


----------

